# Game 29: Boston Celtics (11-17) at LA Clippers (16-11)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Los Angeles Clippers at the Staples Center in Los Aneles on New Years Eve (Saturday, December 31st). The game will be at 9:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Los Angeles Clippers' last game was against the Sacramento Kings, *L*, 93-110 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Sacramento Kings, *L*, 112-116* (*boxscore*)*.

The Clippers lost their last game but the Celtics have lost their last three games. The Clippers are 10-3 at home and the Celtics are 2-11 away. The Clippers score 96 points per game and give up 95 points per game. The Celtics score 98.1 points per game and give up 100.5 points per game.

  The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







 Roster | *Game Site* | Team Statistics | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the *Los **Angeles **Clippers **Forum **Game **Thread**!*


----------



## esp4p3 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi this is my first post after being a lurker for a while. I am a celtics fan in the LA area and I am going to the clippers game tonite. I can't wait as I only get to see the Celtics once or twice a year! C's haven't been winning much lately but maybe tonite they will pull it off. :basket:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard, esp4p3. 

And it goes without saying the Celts really, really need this W tonight.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I have missed the last game and am away from internet for a while, I am at my cousins wedding in Alabama and just found a computer in the hotel lobby.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

You didn't miss much last night, I'll tell you that. 



> I am at my cousins wedding in Alabama


I suggest some Neil Young for the wedding music. "Southern Man" or "Alabama" should do.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> I have missed the last game and am away from internet for a while, I am at my cousins wedding in Alabama and just found a computer in the hotel lobby.




what alabama doesnt have computers or internet???...the south needs to catch up with the rest of the world :biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Al Jefferson is starting tonight over Perkins.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Not a good sign already. First possession turnover.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

8-0 run for the Clippers right off the bat. 

Kaman with two blocks, one on Mark and one on Ricky. This could get ugly quick.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice job by Big Al. Delonte got to the basket and couldn't finish the layup. Jefferson got the offensive board and got the bucket and 1.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Another great play by Delonte. Split the double team and found Jefferson for two.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

eb the mvp makes a layup but al comes quck with one of his own


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Took Al 5 minutes to pickup two fouls. Raef is now in for Al.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

why is raef not starting?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

MicCheck12 said:


> why is raef not starting?


He's largely ineffective. He is a bad rebounder and not a good post defender. If we started him with Blount we'd have no rebounds at all.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

he has a shot i though


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

MicCheck12 said:


> he has a shot i though


He's a very good jump shooter when he's on. When he's cold though he is best suited not coming on the floor at all.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Marcus Banks sticks a 3 with .3 left on the clock in the first quarter to tie it at 31-31 after 1.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics tied 31-31 after 1.



> <TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#006532 colSpan=13>*BOSTON CELTICS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ricky Davis, GF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, PF</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Blount, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Marcus Banks, PG</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Allen, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Dan Dickau, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Orien Greene, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Raef LaFrentz, FC</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Justin Reed, SF</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*12-24*</TD><TD>*3-4*</TD><TD>*4-5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*31*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 3 (4)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#fa0028 colSpan=13>*LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Sam Cassell, PG</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Cuttino Mobley, SG</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Elton Brand, PF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>James Singleton, F</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Kaman, C</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Howard Eisley, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Quinton Ross, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Shaun Livingston, PG</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Daniel Ewing, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Yaroslav Korolev, F</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Corey Maggette, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Walter McCarty, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Zeljko Rebraca, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Wilcox, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Boniface Napos;Dong, IR</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*13-22*</TD><TD>*1-1*</TD><TD>*4-7*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*31*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*100.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 4 (5)</STRONG></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics are on an 11-2 run with their bench on the floor. It's nice to see Justin Reed get some playing time.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Bench points: 

Celtics- 18
Clippers- 2

There's a Walter McCarty sighting. 

Tommy- I ....love....Waltah!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Perk has picked up his 3rd foul on the Cassell drive, Blount is back in.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Banks is playing extremely well tonight with 12 points and 2 assists. He's getting to the basket at will.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics lead 64-46 at halftime



> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18>Boston </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> P. Pierce</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> A. Jefferson</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> M. Blount</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> R. Davis</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>10 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> D. West</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> R. LaFrentz</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> M. Banks</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> J. Reed</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> K. Perkins</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>113</TD><TD>26-47</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>9-12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>64 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.553</TD><TD>.600</TD><TD>.750</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 5 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18> LA Clippers </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> J. Singleton</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> E. Brand</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> C. Kaman</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> C. Mobley</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> S. Cassell</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> C. Wilcox</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> Y. Korolev</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> S. Livingston</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> W. McCarty</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>109</TD><TD>17-36</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>11-15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>46 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.472</TD><TD>.333</TD><TD>.733</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 4 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics did a great job in the first half of not turning the ball over. They had 3 turnovers all first half. Raef and Banks did great jobs off the bench. If they keep the turnovers down like this they will be playing some good basketball.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow. Big Al is scoring at will. He just scored over half the Clippers defense.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics lead 89-76 after 3



> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18>Boston </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> P. Pierce</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> A. Jefferson</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> M. Blount</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> R. Davis</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>7-14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> D. West</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> J. Reed</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> R. LaFrentz</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> K. Perkins</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> M. Banks</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14 </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>173</TD><TD>37-63</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>12-16</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>89 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.587</TD><TD>.600</TD><TD>.750</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 7 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18> LA Clippers </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> J. Singleton</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> E. Brand</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> C. Kaman</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> C. Mobley</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>9-15</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>22 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> S. Cassell</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>22 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> C. Wilcox</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> Y. Korolev</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> W. McCarty</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> S. Livingston</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>174</TD><TD>30-59</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>13-18</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>76 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.508</TD><TD>.429</TD><TD>.722</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 5 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Just got back.

Twenty point lead with 3:12 left in the game?

I must say I'm impressed. Banks seemed like he did well.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Justin Reed is finally going to see some action.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Took your job Premier...

Celtics win 111-92



> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18>Boston </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> P. Pierce</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> A. Jefferson</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> M. Blount</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> R. Davis</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>9-18</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>20 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> D. West</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> R. LaFrentz</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> M. Banks</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>14 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> R. Gomes</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> J. Reed</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> B. Scalabrine</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> K. Perkins</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>228</TD><TD>47-83</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>12-16</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>111 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.566</TD><TD>.500</TD><TD>.750</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 10 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18> LA Clippers </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> J. Singleton</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> E. Brand</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>5-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> C. Kaman</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> C. Mobley</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>11-19</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>27 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> S. Cassell</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>24 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> C. Wilcox</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> D. Ewing</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> W. McCarty</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> S. Livingston</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> Y. Korolev</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>226</TD><TD>37-80</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>14-19</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>92 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.462</TD><TD>.444</TD><TD>.737</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 6 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics win their New Years Eve night game against the Los Angeles Clippers by nineteen points by a score of 111 to 92. The Celtics are now 12-17. The boxscore of this game:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>24</td><td>5-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>39</td><td>9-18</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>37</td><td>8-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>19</td><td>6-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>26</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>22</td><td>5-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>16</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>2</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>30</td><td>6-10</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>13</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>47-83</td><td>5-10</td><td>12-16</td><td>10</td><td>35</td><td>26</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>14</td><td>20</td><td>111</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"></td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#fa0028">*LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Elton Brand, PF</td><td>36</td><td>5-16</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sam Cassell, PG</td><td>30</td><td>8-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-9</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">James Singleton, F</td><td>38</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">5</td><td>10</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Cuttino Mobley, SG</td><td>40</td><td>11-19</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>27</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Kaman, C</td><td>44</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Daniel Ewing, G</td><td>3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Walter McCarty, F</td><td>8</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shaun Livingston, PG</td><td>17</td><td>1-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yaroslav Korolev, F</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Wilcox, FC</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>37-80</td><td>4-9</td><td>14-19</td><td>12</td><td>37</td><td>21</td><td>9</td><td>6</td><td>17</td><td>18</td><td>92</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Booo @ the double post. I beat you to it


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

lol...good game by the c's...i only saw the first quarter but by the stats it seemed that everyone played well....Scalabrine even had the best gane of the year for him!! ugh


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I must ask, what's the reason that Reed will not play for 10 games and then get 15 minutes out of a sudden?

Good win by the C's, apparently Danny had to come to talk to the team.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I must ask, what's the reason that Reed will not play for 10 games and then get 15 minutes out of a sudden?
> 
> Good win by the C's, apparently Danny had to come to talk to the team.


My guess would be, because we were looking for some defense after the last couple of games.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Because Doc likes to sit the players who can positively impact the game on the bench, my guess.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Because Doc likes to sit the players who can positively impact the game on the bench, my guess.


The way he runs his lineup these days just totally baffles my mind. Nice to see a win though, FINALLY, sad that it took Danny having to talk to them though to motivate. Banks played very well, gotta love that....BUT Perk was tied for most rebounds on the team with 6 in only 13 minutes, that is a problem......our team needs to rebound better.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Scali-butter


----------

